# Swamplands Second Annual Rodbuilders Gathering in the Swamp



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

My wife and I just decided on the date when we'll host our second annual "Gathering in the Swamps" rodbuilders gathering on May 2nd and 3rd 2015, which is on Saturday and Sunday. Starting at 9:00 AM and ending at who knows what time PM.

This is an open invitation to anyone from anywhere that wants to come on down for a crÃ wfish boil on Saturday with all the fixin's like potatoes, sausage, carrots, mushrooms and whatever other critters we can toss into the pot.

We'll have several demos going on during the day Saturday and on Sunday.

Also, I've received word that Bill and Karry Batson will be there along with New York's own Billy Vivona and hopefully we'll have other company reps coming down. Just waiting on them to say the word that they'll be here.

Lathe demos, wrapping, finishing, grip making, crosswrap other demos, tricks and anything else that may be of interest. Anyone interested in volunteering to do a demo of a technique that you're proficient in would be most welcome. If we could get a list of volunteers ahead of time we could post the demos here.

And of course we'll try to have door prizes and everything I have in stock, if anyone wants to purchase anything, will be on sale at wholesale or below wholesale prices.

We'll keep everyone posted as to any updates we may have. Hope to have a large crowd on hand for a fun filled weekend.

My wife Rachael just made up a list of hotels near our shop in Houma, Louisiana. Address is : 204 Angelle Dr Houma LA 70360

*Plantation Inn .76 Miles 985-868-0500
Ramada Inn .92 Miles 985-879-4871
Quality Hotel 1.02 Miles 985-868-5851...
Fairfield Inn 1.23 Miles 985-580-1050
Courtyard 1.41 Miles 985-223-8996
Holiday Inn 1.76 Miles 985-601-4500
Microtel Inn & Suites 1.98 Miles 855-907-0002
Wingate 2.69 Miles 985-872-4436
Hampton Inn 3.11 Miles 985-873-3140
La Quinta Inn 3.11 Miles 985-879-1646
Comfort Inn 3.62 Miles 985-223-8952
Houma Terrebonne Civic Center - Campground in Parking Lot
346 Civic Center Blvd
Houma LA 70360
Campground 20.00 per night water and electricity provided - 2 Miles from shop*


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Room booked for Friday and Saturday at the Wingate! Can't wait!


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Count me in for the official head count!
Jim J


----------



## rolwhit (Feb 7, 2014)

Looks to be a fun weekend.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Going to be a blast. Getting excited. Fun times coming up


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I only know Lance and Rachael , on sight...the rest of you, bear w/ me. I'm terrible w/ remembering names, especially when they're different than the names on here. Muchly looking forward to it!! Jerry


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

I had no idea y'all were in Houma. I'll stop by next time I'm in town. TGMC and Cardiovascular institute of the South are both customers of mine. I'm down that way once a month or so. 

For any of you thinking of going, that Courtyard Marriott in Houma is probably the nicest Courtyard I've ever stayed in, and I spent 111 nights in Marriott properties last year...probably half of those in Courtyards.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Cant wait! Gonna be fun.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Getting closer!!

Ha! Don't feel bad Jerry, I'm the same! (Bad with names)! Maybe we should do name tags. 2cool and real name


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

Every gathering or event people should wear name tags. Even if you go to a fishing show.

Looking forward to this one, it's the last rod building party until the St Croix event in August


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll pick up a pack of tags at Office Depot.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Great! Definitely will help us old farts.....lol


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

Lance, the tags suck that oyu buy, they ALWAYS fall off within 10 minutes. go to the USPS store and get a pack of teh free stick on shipping labels. They are much better.
https://store.usps.com/store/browse...ductId=P_LABEL_228&categoryId=shipping-labels


----------

